# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Cherche FLAT COATED RETRIEVER ;

## sammy33

Bonjour

Je cherche pour compagnie ( pas chasse) un flat coated retriever mâle adulte d' au moins 5 ans . OK congénères .
Présence des maîtres qui en ont déjà eu un. 

Merci de vos réponses ici ou en MP. 

Cordialement

----------


## doriant

Bonjour; c une race prisée qui ne reste pas longtemps à l'adoption visiblement, un croisement serait accepté ?

----------


## sammy33

J' ai constaté en effet que c' était une race peu répandue. Les adoptants ( des voisins) ne sont pas attachés au lof mais aimeraient retrouver le standard.

----------


## doriant

peut-etre voir du coté des reformés guides aveugle à adopter, mérignac ?

----------


## sammy33

Ah oui, je ne savais pas qu il avaient aussi ce talent .

----------

